# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов byfly

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
*14.09.2012 года с 0:00 до 6:00* будут проводиться работы, во время проведения которых возможны затруднения выхода в сеть Интернет у отдельных пользователей РУП Белтелеком продолжительностью до 20 минут.  
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

